# Still up in the air about P238 carry and how to do so?



## Smithy (Jul 18, 2014)

I guess that I've been a revolver guy since day one of my shooting career as evidenced by my small collection in my safe. Both double and single actions as well as a couple of derringers and within what my wife clearly states is a much too large collection is one single solitary semi auto, a Sig P238 HD with a very minimum of bells and whistles added onto it. Aluminum grips and MSH as well as an all stainless trigger and lightened mainspring. To date and not considering all of the holsters that ended up on Ebay or other means of disposing of them, I have and am sold on the idea of one of Kevin's Concealment holsters for the gun. It's a single piece of heavy leather folded in half to mimic the looks of a wallet. Grip goes towards the fold and the muzzle is pointed at the opening of the wallet. There is a small block of plastic that has been carved to latch onto the trigger guard and surrounding areas to lock the pistol into place within the wallet.

It is intended to be carried and drawn on the weak side of things with a drawn and simple drop off into the strong hand for shooting purposes. For me a right handed shooter, that means the wallet goes into the left rear pocket and does its concealment job quite effectively. You'd be hard pressed to identify it as anything other than a standard wallet. The holster is drawn and with a simple thumbing of the wallet side, the pistol is allowed to drop freely into the strong right hand. Another step, yes, but the concealment it provides, that extra step is well worth paying for. 

Things I don't like about it is that for one it's like a wallet and carried as a wallet in ones rear pocket. I forget the number of times at the checkout that I've drawn my weapon only to realize that I've just drawn my weapon only to have to quickly return it to the back pocket and reach for my real wallet in my front pocket. Again how the holster is made is a testament to its concealability. No one has ever said, "why is that a gun you just pulled out?" The other thing is that its a simple flap of albeit thick and strong leather so it offers NO protection to pocket lint or other no see ums that may inhabit your pocket and latch onto or enter ones gun. So because of these two reasons I've been looking to move the whole gun carry operation to my strong side front pocket. I like and have showed interest in those sticky holsters made by a few sources and presently have a couple of examples to choose from. I've been thinking about taking the cloth holster and mating it to a former piece of the wallet holster's leather with stitch marks placed onto the edge of the leather square. I'd then put a flat piece of .080 Kydex on the outside and when drilling the stitch holes into the leather, I'd run right through the plastic as well. So for the most part of my circle of stitches I'd just be joining leather to Kydex, but in a couple key areas the stitch would also go through the cloth holster as well.

It's my thought that the outside look of pants and holster would offer the wallet look as was the case with the Kevin's Concealment holster system. Between the leather and Kydex that piece would never break down for any reason. The underlying gun would be hinged at the bottom so that the grip would separate from the backboard to allow easy grasp of the handle of the pistol. Between the board and the still remaining sticky side of the cloth holster, there'd be plenty of grasp to hang onto the inside of the pocket to prevent the holster coming along for the ride with the gun. If the dimensions are there, I also have a cloth holster that has a pocket for an additional magazine and that would kill two birds with one stone if it's not too wide. My other option is a separate piece for gun and for magazine, but who carries two wallets? Might look kind of funny?

I know that there are bigger, badder, and more preferred methods of personal protection and of carry of the same, but this is one that I've found that I simply slip into the back pocket and always have it with me. 380 admittedly not the best choice, but there are now some pretty effective rounds being made for the chambering that make the caliber much more than it ever was in the past. I feel much more in control with the front pocket carry than anything in the back pockets or ankle or middle of the back. If my cover is blown this way I'll be the very first person to know about it and can quickly fix the situation. I know it sounds like my mind is made up and there is no chance of changing my mind, but I'd still welcome other thoughts on the issue and what or how your Sig P238 has been or is currently carried? Smithy.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I've pocket-carried, 24/7/364.25, for a whole lot of years.
Mostly, it was a very small .45 ACP semi-auto, but more recently it has been a .380 ACP Kel-Tec.

When I've pocket-carried, it's in my right front pants pocket. It's always in the same place, in the same orientation.
I use my pants' cargo pockets to carry what otherwise would be where my pistol has resided. Cargo pockets are too low on my leg, so my presentations from them are slow.

I never carry my reload in the same pocket holster as my pistol.
First of all, there isn't a lot of space in my pocket, so the reload crowds the gun, making presentation more difficult and slower.
Second, I use my "weak"-side hand to do reloads, so my reload magazine(s) needs to reside on my left side. The pants' cargo pocket is ideal for this. The pouch is attached inside.

I have never used a "sticky" pocket holster, although the one I use does have a panel of grippy latex webbing sewn onto it. The holster has never come out with the gun.
I am confident that the holster will stay in place because I practice with it every day and it does. Also, I keep the holster clean, so the "grippy" area grips well.

My pocket holsters are exact fits to the pistols they carry. Each one has a rectangular cover-flap, attached only at the bottom seam, which "prints" as a wallet.
To present, I establish a full firing grip before ever beginning the presentation. Only then does the pistol appear.
This is easily done, as we normally slip our hands casually into our pants pockets. Nobody notices this action.
The cover flap actually helps disguise this action, since I'm establishing my grip behind its cover.

My pocket holsters were made for me, several years ago, by Robert Mika, of Mika's Pocket Holsters. They're still going strong.
They are made of a synthetic, leather-like material which is sweat-proof and which requires little care.

Mika's Pocket Holsters is found at: Mika's Pocket Holsters - Custom Made Pocket Holsters, Waistband Holsters, Vest Holsters, Tactical Pocket Mirrors And Much More.


----------

